# Zoe hurt her neck and spine



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I picked her up at mom & dad's last night and she was panting and trembling. Dad said she was chasing squirrels around 4:00 when she came running up towards the house and half way to the house she just laid down. So he had to pick her up and carry her in the house. I took her to the Emg. Vet Hospital last night and they gave her pain meds and some steroids for swelling and inflammation. I was able to coax her to eat last night and was feeling positive last night. Zoe opted to sleep under the bed and around 3 am she started to whimper. I sat down on the floor beside her and was getting ready to call the Emg Vet Hospital when she came out from under the bed and wanted to join me on the bed and snuggle. She had stopped trembling but was still panting. She seemed to sleep comfortably the rest of the night.

This morning I carried her out to the kitchen to feed them breakfast and she won't eat. She just made a bee line to hide under the bed. I coaxed her out from under the bed, took her outside to do her business. When she finished, she just laid down in the grass and wouldn't move. So I carried her into the house and got her pain med in her, but the steroid is a pill and she won't eat and I don't want to move her head/neck much. I did get the steroid in her but could not get her to eat. And now again she's trembling and panting and under the bed.

My old vet was on call at the emg. hospital last night. I called this morning but she had just left. I left a message for her on her cell phone but I'm sure by now she's home and sleeping after being up all night. I'm really worried. I told my old vet that if she felt it necessary to take x-rays to by all means do so. But with the expense of renovating the new store, funds are tight and if she felt comfortable not taking x-rays, that would be ok too. So after manipulating her neck and spine, she felt it totally ok not to take x-rays. But my Zoe is really good at hiding pain. And now I'm kicking myself that I even mentioned $ and x-rays and just let her do what she felt best without adding in the finances part.

Please pray for my Zoe. She's my first and there is just a special bond you have with your first and I love her so. She is the one that requires the least amount of attention and I just want to make everything better for her. And I hate it that the store will be open today and I can't stay home with her. Thankfully the store will only be open from 12 to 4. It's the kick off of the Christmas Season in the town I'm in and it's the Christmas Open House. I know she will just stay under the bed even if I were here but I just hate not being here. And I think it better to leave her here rather then jostle her around and take her out to mom and dads.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Crystal, I'm so sorry to hear that Zoe is hurt! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I'm so sorry. I'm praying so hard that Zoe will be okay. Did the doctor say what she thought was going on? Could she feel where in the neck/spine the issue was? I can't believe this happened and talk about timing. I'm so glad you're only at the store for a few hours but know that you'll be preoccupied worrying about her all day. I'm sure she'll be fine...just feels lousy and wants to be off by herself. See how she's doing later and if you still are worried about not getting ex-rays take her in. Don't know if the ex-rays would make a difference though. Please know we're all here for you. Wish I was right there and able to stay with Zoe while you were at work. Please let us know how she is. I'm assuming you're still off on Mondays.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no! I am very sorry to read this about darling Zoe  I will for very sure pray for her. I really hope that she feels better very soon. Keep us posted and Please give her my hugs and kisses!
hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal I know you are beyond worried. I would be a wreck too. Seeing lil Zoe so uncomfortable and not knowing what to do for her is the worst feeling in the world. Don't beat yourself up about not jumping to the xrays b/c of other financial responsibilities. I would have done the same thing. Money doesn't grow off trees and if it's not necessary at the moment and the vet said that then I would have held off too. We all know that if it needs to be done you will have the xrays taken. Don't kick yourself over that! If need be you will get them done today. 

Please know we are thinking of you and Zoe. I know work today will be extra stressful for you. I hope it goes fast and you can get back to comforting Zoe. I'll be looking for updates. Big hugs my friend. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh Crystal, I hope Zoe will recover soon. Poor baby. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - I'm so sorry. I'm praying so hard that Zoe will be okay. Did the doctor say what she thought was going on? Could she feel where in the neck/spine the issue was? I can't believe this happened and talk about timing. I'm so glad you're only at the store for a few hours but know that you'll be preoccupied worrying about her all day. I'm sure she'll be fine...just feels lousy and wants to be off by herself. See how she's doing later and if you still are worried about not getting ex-rays take her in. Don't know if the ex-rays would make a difference though. Please know we're all here for you. Wish I was right there and able to stay with Zoe while you were at work. Please let us know how she is. I'm assuming you're still off on Mondays.


She has pain and swelling in her neck and then mid way down her spine, about the area where the rib cage ends.

My old vet who saw her at the clinic last night just called. Gosh I love her. She's a bit concerned she's not eating or drinking either. So our plan is that I'm going to give her something to settle her tummy just in case she has an upset tummy and try to offer her food again in an hour or 2. I'm going to dilute some chicken broth to see if I can get some liquid in her but she doesn't want me to force anything with her neck injury. And if she's still not eating or drinking once the store closes this afternoon, she'll either come to my house or to the store and check her again. She really doesn't want me taking her the 1 hour trip to the Emg. Hospital. Did I mention how much I love my old vet?

Oh and right now with the new store, having the bakery in there, mom isn't comfortable yet running the store alone so I'm working 7 days a week right now.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, I'm so sorry to hear this and I hope Zoe is doing better soon. You have an amazing vet! I love that she's coming to you to check Zoe out. That's dedication. 
When Zoey hurt her back it was terrible for awhile but she did well with the meds, back to normal in no time with no more problems. TG!!! I hope your Zoe does the same. 
Do you remember my friend (Ooh La La) Patti? Her Malt Mattel just hurt his back and neck too. She took him to the vet Friday and they did x-rays but they didn't show anything. He's been in ALOT of pain and not doing well. I'm so worried about him. She's taking him to Ohio State if this doesn't get better right away. 
Hugs and prayers to you and you beautiful Zoe. I hope your next update is a good one and the meds are helping her. I'm sure this is going to be a very long 4 hours for you at work. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> She has pain and swelling in her neck and then mid way down her spine, about the area where the rib cage ends.
> 
> My old vet who saw her at the clinic last night just called. Gosh I love her. She's a bit concerned she's not eating or drinking either. So our plan is that I'm going to give her something to settle her tummy just in case she has an upset tummy and try to offer her food again in an hour or 2. I'm going to dilute some chicken broth to see if I can get some liquid in her but she doesn't want me to force anything with her neck injury. And if she's still not eating or drinking once the store closes this afternoon, she'll either come to my house or to the store and check her again. She really doesn't want me taking her the 1 hour trip to the Emg. Hospital. Did I mention how much I love my old vet?
> 
> Oh and right now with the new store, having the bakery in there, mom isn't comfortable yet running the store alone so I'm working 7 days a week right now.


Crystal - so happy to read this. A great vet or doctor is such a Godsend. We all know how bad we feel when we hurt our back...I've been nearly paralyzed with pain, don't want to deal with people, eat or drink so that might be where Zoe's coming from. I think if she gets an anti-inflammatory (although that might be the meds you were given) and some rest it might help her heal. I just feel bad that she's going through it. I'm sort of glad, if this had to happen at al,l she did it to herself and it wasn't anyone's doing. It's so much harder that way. Blame it on the squirrel Sending love and prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!!!!! I am so sorry, not what you needed right now. :grouphug:

I hope darling little Zoe feels better soon.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh gosh. I was so scared when I saw the title of this thread. I hope the meds are helping her feel better


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Poor Zoe, get better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, nooooo!!! Oh Crystal, I am so very sorry. I sure hope that meds help and that she is soon recovered.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, poor sweet Zoe. That's so scary that she hurt her neck & back, just chasing squirrels around.Hoping & praying she is much better soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

poor baby. I hope she heals real fast. Sounds like you have an awesome vet that is so wonderful.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Keeping Zoe in our thoughts and prayers.... Lots of love to you all.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers and positive healing thoughts for Zoe from Bob and Marsha.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear sweet Crystal, Zoe and you are in my prayers so deeply. Want to give both of you a hug.

I love you dearly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal - was just checking SM before I leave for the airport. I'm so sad to hear about Zoe and I'm sending lots of prayers that she's better soon.BTW -- whenever I've injured my back/neck (which has been several times), it just takes rest and time for me to feel better. I'm thinking that's probably the case with Zoe too. She just needs to take the pain meds, the steroids and rest. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Those evil squirrels  I hope Zoe's feeling better - your old vet sounds amazing! If it were me, I'd take her to work with me in a crate and let her stay in the crate where you know she is safe and not over exerting...sounds like she needs rest to heal inflammations or whatever's going on. The not eating isn't surprising if she is in pain, poor baby... Heal quickly, pretty girl


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> Those evil squirrels  I hope Zoe's feeling better - your old vet sounds amazing! If it were me, I'd take her to work with me in a crate and let her stay in the crate where you know she is safe and not over exerting...sounds like she needs rest to heal inflammations or whatever's going on. The not eating isn't surprising if she is in pain, poor baby... Heal quickly, pretty girl



Unfortunately, Zoe gets extremely stressed at the store and developed some harmful behavioral issues when I had her with me at the store. So that would make it worse for her. I'm so blessed to have my parents near who love my babies as much as I do. Mom and Dad decided to come to my house to be with Zoe and watch her while I'm here at the store. So she will be well looked after.

Thanks everyone. It means so much to me that even though I've not been able to be on SM much lately, you are still here for me and my babies. :heart:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, too bad you can't have her there since it would make You feel better...but your Mom and Dad are angels. Did the vet mention confining her to a crate to recover? Something makes me think that may be wise with a spinal injury and then carry her out to potty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no Crystal, I was reading your post and started crying, 
Lord touch little Zoe, I pray Lord this will not be something serious, Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. Give Crystal a calm spirit and wisdom with Zoe. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
I'm so glad your mom and dad are with her, they love her and will watch her so close. I love you Crystal


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((((Zoe)))) I do hope that you'll be feeling well soon.

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> Oh, too bad you can't have her there since it would make You feel better...but your Mom and Dad are angels. Did the vet mention confining her to a crate to recover? Something makes me think that may be wise with a spinal injury and then carry her out to potty.


At this point, both my vet and I think it will be less stressful on Zoe and reduce her movement the most to just let her be where she wants to be since she is not trying to jump up or down from anything right now. She either wants to hide under the bed or lay beside you. She doesn't even want to do the one step to go outside so I do carry her outside. 

God bless her sweet little heart, she wouldn't come out from under the bed but when I was putting Callie and Jett into the car to leave for the store, she did come out to the door and whimpered. But she didn't want to try the step to go down into the garage. I'm so thankful my parents want to come to my house and stay with her. 

Mom just called and did say that Zoe did eat some of her breakfast finally.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That's good news that she ate something... poor precious little one. I hope you will be ok at the store today and not worried sick all day


----------



## noneez (Jul 19, 2008)

Prayers coming your way for you and Zoe...
Hope she is feeling better soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug:
rayer:rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bless her little heart!! So glad to hear that she has eaten something. I pray Zoe will start to feel better real soon. She always goes under that bed when she had to deal with something. Remember when Callie came to live there and how Zoe did. These little babies seem to have so much zest for life and get hurt so easily. It will take time for the meds to really do their thing. Crystal, I am so sorry that she hurt herself........give her lots of love, which I know you will do.........and get better soon dear sweet Zoe~~~:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about little Zoe. I can only imagine what you are going through. Please know that we are all here for you and your little baby. I'm glad to hear that she finally ate and I hope that she recovers soon. Thank goodness for your amazing vet that is willing to go out to your house to see her. If only they were all like that.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So, sorry Crystal. It is a good sign that little Zoe is eating. You are a good mommy and I hope she feels better, soon. I'll bet everything will go fine at the store. Hang in there-you can do it!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal, I'm so sorry to hear about your precious Zoe. Your old vet is fantasic!!! At least she has started to eat something. I will be praying for Zoe.:wub: Please keep us posted.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no!! My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh poor Zoe! Just seeing this now Crystal, I am so glad she's starting to eat, she must be feeling better. Having that vet of yours is a comfort. how is she doing ?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Zoe! Hope the meds kick in quickly and reduce the swelling and inflamation ! I feel for you...you're being pulled in different directions all at once!
Your vet sounds like a gem!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Poor Zoe, I hope the pain eases soon!
You must feel so helpless to see her in distress,
you are taking wonderful care of her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checking in Crystal


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, I hope poor,dear little Zoe feels better soon.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Experience the MAGIC


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Zoe was feeling.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that, poor little Zoe.  I'm so glad your parents came to keep an eye on her while you had to be gone. My parents would have done the same thing, they know how important the furbabies are. I'm glad she ate and I hope that she is feeling even better soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I do think Zoe is doing a little bit better. We've upped her steroid dosage, which should help the inflammation and swelling. She ate dinner ok but not with gusto. She is no longer trembling but still is panting and whimpers. But thankfully this evening she is not under the bed but has chosen to be on the bed beside me. We're just watching tv in bed, all 3 of us. Jett's in desperate need of a bath and a haircut, but that will wait. I really hope that I see a marked improvement in her tomorrow. 

Thank you again everyone. You have no idea how much your love and support and prayers mean to me.

xoxo


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal I'm so happy she's doing a little better. Just cuddle in bed with your three angels. Give them all hugs and kisses for me. Zoe gets an extra one.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that Zoe is doing better tonight.

I hope that you can get some well needed rest Crystal.

Allie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal -I was gone all day and am just now seeing this. I am so very sorry you are going through this. Hopefully sweet Zoe will rest more comfortably tonight and will be feeling a bit better tomorrow. All our love to you and all of the fluffs!

Maggie and the girls


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad she is feeling better  hugs to you both :tender:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoey is sending Zoe sweet healing hugs!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Poor Zoe.  I hope she shows marked improvement soon, too. She'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sending prayers for Zoe, I'm so glad she's feeling abit better


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Crystal I am so sorry.  I am so glad to hear Zoe is eating a bit again. I know back and neck injuries take a long time to heal... I pray Zoe can get through this and heal completely.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor baby, I'm just now seeing this. I hope the meds continue to diminish Zoe's pain. I hope she's on the road to recovery and doing better tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Zoe, I'm hoping she feels better soon, Crystal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - thanks for letting us know how Zoe's doing tonight. I'm hoping a night's sleep and rest (for all of you) will help and all the meds will take down the inflammation. Sending prayers, love and hugs. :hugging:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm hoping you and Zoe are getting a good night's rest. Maybe those steroids will kick in and the inflammation and pain will start lessening quickly.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little girl, I hope she's doing better. She has a great vet & a wonderful mommy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Crystal, when I saw this on FB - I thought it was like my sweet Bichon, Lacie who had back problems a lot. Steroids and a few days and she was back in action. Now to see your thread here :shocked: I feel terrible! And you having to work around the clock!!!!! I sure hope Zoe is a bit better today. Your nerves must be shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Poor little Zoe!! Glad to hear she was doing a little better yesterday evening- how is she doing today?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Its Monday and here's hoping that Zoe had a good night sleep and is feeling a little better today. Hugs to everyone in "Crystal Land"  :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Seeing your update from last night. Glad to hear there is some improvement and that Zoe isn't hiding and is starting to eat. How is she today?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Flowers 2:
Just bringing a bouquet to little Zoe----which Kitzi says is a Greek name, by the way!
How is she today?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this. Poor baby...I pray she continues to improve.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking on Zoe today. Hoping she's feeling better.:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for checking in on my little girl this morning. I'm thinking I'm seeing a good improvement this morning. She's still whining/whimpering on occasion but not nearly so much and the panting has completely stopped. She's still very slow and cautious in her movements but that is a good thing. I think she slept well last night...or I was so tired I didn't hear her if she was restless. So I took Zoe out to G'ma and G'pa's today. They'll watch over her like a hawk! Gosh I'm so lucky to have them near and they love my babies so much. I was showing Dad how to administer Zoe's pain med and he's totally scared to give it to her. I'm betting at 3:00 today, G'pa will be bringing Zoe in to me here at the store to give her the pain med. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We are soo glad to hear that she's feeling a little better! I hope you have a great day at work today and I'm sure it will be nice to see little Zoe at 3:00pm - the carride might even boost her moral (and maybe a special cookie from the new bakery! See Zoe - we are looking out for you!)!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This update warms my heart! I said a little prayer for Zoe last night. Your parents are so wonderful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal i'm so sorry to hear about Zoe. I will keep her in my prayers that she will be pain free soon.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Just seeing this. Poor Zoe! Who would have thought just running around chasing things could cause so much pain. I'm glad you have your folks and that amazing vet.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear Zoe is feeling better!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh good, sounds like Zoe is recovering, poor little baby!!
please keep us updated!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Zoe is doing better today. :aktion033: Give that sweet girl a gentle hug for me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: So glad Zoe seems to be improving. Of course she's cautious. She knows she doesn't want to feel like she did. We'll just keep sending prayers and good feelings to your precious little girl. 
It's always something.:blink:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, sweetie. Glad to hear Zoe is improving. My heart and prayers go out to both of you.
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kisses to Zoe from Kitzi!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope she is on the road to recovery!! She is a special little girl and everyone loves her!!! :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just checking to see how Zoe is doing today.

​


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm really glad to read that Zoe's doing better today, Crystal.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i havnet been on much since last week and i am now reading this . im so glad that she seems to be doing better , and that your parents are helping u take care of her ! poor thing , give her lots of kissies from auntie liza and tell her dolce sends lots of puppy licks .


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG, Crystal... I've been having problems with my home computer and just saw this (I'm at work now). 

I'm relieved to hear that Zoe is doing better, and delighted that you are blessed with such wonderful people as your parents and the "old vet". Getting her to where she was comfortable enough to eat again was probably half the battle. 

But it is SO heartbreaking when one of our babies hurts and we can't do much to help but pray and wait. They are so dependent on us. Button is the first small dog I've ever had, and it's a 180 degree difference between the attitudes you have. I've spent my life with my big dogs watching out for me, and now it's the other way around. 

I'll keep Zoe in my prayers, and you as well. You need the rest and relaxation after all this on top of the expansion in the store.

And good luck with the bakery! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

ok Zoe - so I think your mom should have picked you up by now and gotten you some dinner. Are you feeling better? Hunter was very worried about you today!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So happy to hear little Zoe is feeling a wee bit better...keep healing, little one!!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Crystal, Just saw this I hope Zoe has a very speddy recovery. It just takes time to heal. They always want comfort if anything, and you love them as much as we all love our little fluffs. Max sends Zoe hugs and kisses, Prayers and thinking of you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> ok Zoe - so I think your mom should have picked you up by now and gotten you some dinner. Are you feeling better? Hunter was very worried about you today!


Aw thank you for your concern sweet Hunter. Zoe ate her dinner and is resting on my bed, thankfully not under it. She is clearly more comfortable but still sore. I will be so happy when I see her tail wag again and she comes running to greet me at the door with her happy dance.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa says: Zoe you gots to get to feewing better so we kin pway agin! 

Sweetness says: I'll give you a get well lick but don't tell anyone - dat might destwoy my image as da diva!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy Zoe is wagging her tail again.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh Crystal, I just saw this. Poppy is sending tons of hugs to Zoe!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - how's Zoe doing today? Hope she's getting better.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you for asking. Zoe seems the same as she did yesterday. No trembling or panting thankfully, but very reserved and cautious in her movements, no tail wagging, no smiles. I'm really hoping that tomorrow I'll see some of my old Zoe again.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Baby steps. Hey that's at least something Crystal. I'm glad she is improving even if it's a little slow. I hope with each day she gets back to being herself. Poor Zoe. I know how hard this must be on all of you. Continued prayers xoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

praying for Zoe and you Crystal, hopefully she'll feel better tomorrow


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm liking that she is feeling a little better


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

(((Crystal))) thinking of you, Zoe, Jett and Callie.

Crystal, has your vet ever tried Tramadol with your fluffs? I know that it worked well for my sweet Nicholas - the one time that he suffered from a soft tissue injury. Nicholas actually took the Tramadol along with Metacam (which I'm not a fan off, it's tough on the liver).

Just a thought -

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hoping that Zoe is feeling much better tomorrow. Please give that sweet girl a kiss from me.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Just checking in on sweet Zoe. How is she doing? Bogie sends big puppy kisses to her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just checking on Zoe..... and you. How are you holding up?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Any updates,how's she doing? Have you thought about Glucosamine? I'd ask the vet,before hand so you're not masking anything wrong by supressing pain.
Hugs!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hope Zoe gives you a smile or wags her wittle tail for her mummy. She will baby steps... Thinking of you and butterfly kisses from Max


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Zoe. Hope she's still improving.:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope sweet Zoe is doing a bit better, Crystal! 

We send our warmest wishes to you and of course your little girl! Keep her in our prayers! 

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just checking in for Zoe updates...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm happy to report that I got a tail wag and a smile from my little Zoe this morning! WooHoo!! So she's finally turned a corner. I can't wait until she greets me with her happy dance. I'll be doing a happy dance with her! 

But now that she is starting to feel better, it will be more challenging to keep her from injuring herself again. She's confined to a short leash when going outside and she's not supposed to jump off or on things. So when Mom & Dad have to leave, she will have to be crated. She's with them today and thankfully it's not a very nice day so she won't want to go outside much.

Thanks everyone for checking in with us. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Great news, Crystal. It just takes time. I don't think she'll be that wild about jumping crazily for a while as she's still healing. So glad to hear you're getting your old Zoe back


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> (((Crystal))) thinking of you, Zoe, Jett and Callie.
> 
> Crystal, has your vet ever tried Tramadol with your fluffs? I know that it worked well for my sweet Nicholas - the one time that he suffered from a soft tissue injury. Nicholas actually took the Tramadol along with Metacam (which I'm not a fan off, it's tough on the liver).
> 
> ...


Thanks Allie. And with all you're dealing with you have the mental capacity to even thing about suggestions for my Zoe. I'm in awe of you.

My vet did not want to prescribe Metacam along with the steroids she's on. I can't remember what the name of the pain med it right off the top of my head but it starts with a B. It's the same thing they gave my Callie for her spay.



michellerobison said:


> Any updates,how's she doing? Have you thought about Glucosamine? I'd ask the vet,before hand so you're not masking anything wrong by supressing pain.
> Hugs!


All my fluffs get Glucosamine every day so hopefully that is already helping. I'm a huge fan in prevention. Guess my well laid plans on prevention didn't help my Zoe so much though.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Zoe, Crystal. I'm sure with all the good care she's getting she will be back to herself before you know it.

Now I want an update on the store!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh good! Zoe is feeling better.:chili: Keeping her in low mode will be a chore.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wonderful news Crystal Praise the Lord


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so glad to here little Zoe is doing better!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

That little stinker just wanted to make sure you weren't paying too close attention to the new store! 

Seriously, I am really happy to hear she is wagging her tail again. Bogie says to tell her to be good and listen to her mama. Was this just a freak accident like pulling your back when you turn the wrong way?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear Zoe is doing better!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Zoe!!! We are so glad to hear that you are feeling better! Just knowing that you wagged your tail at your Mom today makes me happy and jealous (I haven't seen Hunter all day - he was happily dreaming in bed with his Dad when I left before the sun came up). I know how excited he will be when he finds out his Best Gal is feeling better!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!!! Thanks for the update, Crystal. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy Zoe is doing better :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great news Crystal, I'm so glad Zoe is feeling better. You must be so relieved.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad she's feeling better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh... so very happy to see little Zoe has improved even more!! :chili:
Yes, it will be challenging to keep her quiet... but so very important. The meds make her feel better and can 'mask' the fact the injury is still there and needs to heal.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal I'm so sorry I've just read about Zoe. Poor dear Zoe. I hate it that she's been in pain. Thank God for your Mom and Dad! I'm so happy Zoe is out from under the bed and wagging her tail again. Thank God!. Poor you, you must be exhausted with working 7 days and worrying about Zoe too.
Zoe you keep up the good work healing. Those darn squirrels! :angry: I'll keep little Zoe in my prayers until she's as good as new.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So glad to hear she is feeling and doing much better.... :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad she's doing better. I think your prevention may have saved her from a much worse fate and certainly and slower healing time. We're all so glad she's doing better.
I worry as Bitsy is 10 now what problems she might develope,being an adoptee. We do what we can and watch for what comes up,just like you did.

Congrats on that tail wag ,Malt mommie! More to come I'm sure.


----------

